# Lethargy Mystery



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Now, I don't want to look a gift horse in the mouth but given that extreme personality changes should be investigated I wanted to post this:

For two days in a row, Fozzie seems to just be sleeping all day. He's normally extremely active, getting into stuff, wanting to play, etc. Now he just wants to sleep in my lap or on the floor. He will play a little bit, for a few minutes, then rest. Normally he can chase his ball in the house for hours at a time. 

He is eating normally, though drinking less (because he's not active?), and he's defecating and urinating normally and with normal consistency. No diahrrea or vomiting. 

3 change have happened in the last week:

1. Due to a work situation change, I've taken Fozzie out of day care. He either goes with me to work or stays home with my boyfriend.
2. Did the regular 3 month switch to a new protein. In this case it was duck (Primal Frozen Raw) and he loves the food. I notice he is far less constipated on it than he was on the venison, and that is a good thing. 
3. I took him for a walk to our usual place day before yesterday and he was running like crazy in a way he doesn't do as often, chasing birds and runnning in big circles rather than chasing a ball. so maybe he is tired?

Thoughts? I've racked my brain and can't see anything wrong with him other than just sleeping a lot. Am I just being a worried momma, and is this just a blessed sign of him finally settling down? Or should we take him to the vet?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How old is Fozzie now? Is he still active and playful outside, or is he getting tired more easily? And has there been a change in the weather (mine flop on the rare occasions it turns warm here!).

It is possible that he is finding the change of pace going to work with you rather than to daycare tiring without being stressful. If this is a really major change of behaviour for him, I think I would make a vet appointment though - if only for my own peace of mind!

There are a couple of interesting blogs on how exercise can wind dogs up as well as down here: No More Play Keeps Adrenaline At Bay | Dog Star Daily
Just Enough Exercise to Wake Up Our Dogs? TheOtherEndoftheLeash


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I called the vet and their advice was to watch a bit longer since he had no other symptoms. 

He seems alert outside, but since it rained most of today I haven't tried to take him out to run. I gave him a bully stick inside and he loved that and chewed enthusiastically. (was a chance to work on trades--like practicing bomb defusion  ) I will read these articles, as well. thanks!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

PS I just finished reading "the other end of the leash" and loved it. As controversial as it was on the other site's discussion of Nickel's growling, I think Pat McConnell is on to something in her assessment of primates vs. dogs.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> I gave him a bully stick inside and he loved that and chewed enthusiastically. (was a chance to work on trades--like practicing bomb defusion  ) I will read these articles, as well. thanks!


I now have a mental picture of you hovering, trying to decide whether to snip the red wire or the green wire to the bully stick, like James Bond!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

fjm said:


> I now have a mental picture of you hovering, trying to decide whether to snip the red wire or the green wire to the bully stick, like James Bond!


we were standing in the kitchen viewing him through the little cut out window, watching him chewing on the bone while we waited for him to get "into it" so I could practice the trade and that's how I got the mental image. Like "stand back, he's about to blow!"


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

fjm said:


> I now have a mental picture of you hovering, trying to decide whether to snip the red wire or the green wire to the bully stick, like James Bond!


LOL~ That EXACTLY what I had in my head. 

FM: "Red or blue? Tell. Me. RED OR BLUE."
FP: "I don't know. You only have 10 secs. I say Red."


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I took him for a walk and let him lead me around for a good hour. then let him do a few laps in a safe fenced in area. he now seems fine, but he is quieter than normal. so, will keep you all posted, maybe it was the daycare that was amping him up lately.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel is a little depressed today too, maybe because of the weather. I am not too worried. I hope Fozzie is just being a little moody.


----------

